# the Yuxin Kylin 3x3 V2 M Transparent



## daniel zusman (May 5, 2019)

is the Yuxin Kylin 3x3 V2 M Transparent is ok in a compassion?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 5, 2019)

daniel zusman said:


> is the Yuxin Kylin 3x3 V2 M Transparent is ok in a compassion?


Transparent cubes are not competition legal. So the answer is no.


----------



## daniel zusman (May 5, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Transparent cubes are not competition legal. So the answer is no.


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 16, 2019)

Yeah, get the normal black base one


----------

